# Peut on utiliser la Time Capsule sans être connecté à intern



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous nouvel utilisateur de la Time Capsule j'ai encore quelques interrogations concernant son fonctionnement!

Je voyage plusieurs mois par an à l'étranger sans forcément avoir accés à une connexion internet, puis je accéder aux données aux données de ma Time Capsule sans être connecté à une Box? 

Si oui comment? 

J'ai fais le test aujourd'hui de débrancher la box et la Time Capsule n'apparaissait plus , y a t'il donc un moyen d'accéder aux fichiers dedans?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

en branchant la time capsule directement sur l'ordi :
- soit par un cable ethernet
- soit en wifi , directement entre la TC et le mac et pas via la box.


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

d'accord merci et pour connecter directement les deux via wifi, comment procéder? 

(je débute désolé):rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

Si la connexion wifi de la time capsule est active, tu va le voir dans les connexions sans fil dispo sur ton mac. 

Si elle est inactive, faudra l'activer et la paramétrer via Airport mais en t'y connectant par la box ou directement en branchant l'ordi sur la time capsule avec un cable ethernet.

Manuel Time Capsule

Ensuite, faut la paramétrer (c'est très simple).


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

Pas pratique par contre si on ne peut pas activer le wifi sans l'avoir connectée à une box! 


la actuellement elle est activée car connectée à ma box, mais pour l'utiliser indépendamment il faut passer par créer un réseau et non étendre un réseau comme j'ai actuellement, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

Tu peux l'activer en te connectant à la time capsule directement avec un cable ethernet... Par défaut elle est activée. Si elle ne l'est pas, c'est que tu l'as coupé.

Tu dois créer un réseau sur la time capsule pour pouvoir te connecter au HD interne.

Mais si tu ne veux pas déranger tes réglages (je crois savoir que box et TC, c'est pas toujours facile), branche l'ordi directement dans un port ethernet de la TC avec un cable.


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

d'accord merci et si j'ai bien compris faut donc créer un réseau wifi et non pas sélectionner étendre le réseau comme j'ai actuellement?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

j'ai touché les réglages et plus rien ne marche snif! Pas trés trés bien pensé cette connexion!


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu dois changer, je ne connais pas tes réglages et j'ai pas de box pour comparer (ma TC est connectée au web via un réseau d'entreprise en ethernet).

Si tu veux utiliser une time capsule en wifi, sans connexion internet, juste pour le disque dur, tu dois creer une connexion wifi entre l'ordi et la time capsule. Donc creer une connexion, choisir un nom, un mot de passe, etc...

Mais le plus simple, c'est le cable ethernet. Avec un cable, y rien à faire. Ca fonctionne trés bien chez moi quand le réseau tombe en panne (c'est à dire tout les 2 heures).

Lit le manuel a ton aise, c'est assez bien expliqué.


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

Bon alors comme j'avais tout déréglé , j'ai trouvé THE solution pour tout remettre en ordre niveau connexion! J'ai appuyé sur reset derrière avec un crayon et refait la config, ça marche!

Tu as raison car sinon je risque encore de perdre mes réglages et donc de devoir faire reset, pas méchant mais faut reparamétrer derrière!

Je suis bon pour acheter un cable ethernet alors car bien sur il n'est pas fourni!

Merci en tout cas c'est déjà plus clair pour moi!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h36 ----------

Une dernière question, quand elle est correctement paramétrée avec la box j'ai une troisiéme option qui apparait (c'est celle qui fonctionne) c'est "accéder à un réseau sans fil", alors que d'habitude il y en a que deux, étendre un réseau sans fil et en créer un.


Mais quelle différence il y a entre étendre et accéder à un réseau?:mouais:


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

étendre un reseau, ca permet d'utiliser plusieurs bornes (dont la TC) pour un même réseau, pour étendre le périmètre du réseau quand une seule borne ne suffit pas. La TC fera donc partie du reseau comme borne d'acces wifi.
Si les deux bornes sont l'une a coté de l'autre, ca ne sert pas à grand chose.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4145?viewlocale=fr_FR#

se connecter à un reseau, c'est quand la TC détecte un reseau wifi et te propose de l'y connecter, pour faire partie de ce réseau en tant que machine utilisatrice du réseau (comme ton ordi, ton iphone, ton ipad).


----------



## Forza Alfa (13 Avril 2012)

d'accord c'est déjà un peu plus clair! Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions!
Je commence à comprendre un peu mieux le fonctionnement de la "béte"!


----------



## Resetti (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous 
Je suis moi aussi nouveau détenteur d'une time capsule, et je me permets de vous poser une question car j'ai un problème...

En effet, ma time capsule est actuellement installée et accède au réseau wi-fi de mon domicile, et est parfaitement reconnue par mon macbook air.

Seulement, lorsque je lance une première sauvegarde sur la time capsule, le débit y est effroyablement lent! Et je ne parle pas d'une estimation de temps de l'ordre de quelques heures (comme mentionné dans le manuel), mais bien de centaines de milliers de jours d'attente 

Je ne comprends pas comment le débit peut être aussi lent. Y a-t-il une meilleure configuration de connexion de la time capsule qui pourrait accélérer le processus?
Le transfert est-il plus rapide si je demande à la time capsule de créer un nouveau réseau wi-fi, au lieu de se connecter au réseau wi-fi préexistant de mon domicile?
(Je ne dispose pas de câble Ethernet dans l'immédiat... Je m'emploierai à en acheter un si le problème ne se résout pas)

Qu'en pensez-vous? :hein:


----------



## Khronegon (15 Avril 2012)

Faut essayer de créer un réseau à partir de la Time Capsule, car quelques centaines de milliers de jours, c'est effectivement beaucoup...

Fais un reset de la Time Capsule avant peut être...

Faut vérifier aussi un éventuel parefeu ou un antivirus qui viendrait perturber time machine. Le problème de l'antivirus est particulièrement fréquent apparemment.

http://pondini.org/TM/D2.html


----------



## Resetti (15 Avril 2012)

Merci pour les conseils. J'ai supprimé bitdefender, et j'ai fait reset, mais le problème est resté le même.

Peut-être la solution est-elle effectivement de créer un réseau à partir de la Time Capsule, mais j'aurai largement souhaité m'en abstenir... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi un tel problème se pose, vraiment  Ma Time Capsule est connectée à ma box, la connexion est dite "excellente", alors pourquoi une telle lenteur??

Je pourrais passer par un simple câble Ethernet pour relier la Time Capsule à mon MacBook Air, mais je réalise qu'il n'y a aucun port Ethernet sur ce genre de Mac... Il va falloir que je me débrouille autrement  Je devrais peut-être chercher s'il existe un câble particulier à acheter pour ce genre de choses.


----------



## Khronegon (15 Avril 2012)

y a un adapteur ethernet pour le macbook air.

Mais bon, plusieurs centaines de milliers de jours, c'est pas un problème de débit en sans fil. C'est un problème logiciel.

Teste la connection en placant un gros fichier sur le disque interne de la Timecapsule, pour tester le débit;

T'es certains de bien avoir désinstaller bitdefender? Il ne reste pas autre chose sur ton mac?


----------



## Resetti (15 Avril 2012)

Oui, Bitdefender "n'existe" plus sur mon mac. Depuis que je l'ai supprimé, je suis passé de "200.000 jours" à "20.000" jours, très grossièrement (même si ça ne fait qu'augmenter progressivement de secondes en secondes).


----------

